# Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Corona Cigar Review - Smooth with Chocolate



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was gifted about ten of these cigars by a lady friend, what can I say! So I'm guessing at the price, but I know there not cheap. They were much s...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Corona Cigar Review - Smooth with Chocolate


----------

